# ما الفرق بين accident و incident ؟



## يا الغالي (21 يوليو 2013)

ما الفرق بين accident و incident ؟ مع ذكر مثال توضيحي لكل واحد منها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يوليو 2013)

إختلف كثيراً في تحديد المصطلحين لكني أميل للتعريف التالي:
accident: حادث عمل نتج عنه ضرر كبير وتعطل مثل: بتر - كسر
incident: حادث عمل نتج عنه أذى بسيط ولم يؤدي إلى تعطل في العمل مثل: جرح بسيط تم علاجه ميدانياً ومتابعة العمل بعده


----------



## krazios (23 يوليو 2013)

De manière générale, le mot incident est utilisé lors d’un événement non prévisible ayant une faible influence et un accident est utilisé lors d’un événement provoqué ayant une forte influence.Par exemple, les événements ayant trait avec une émission de déchets toxiques ou nucléaires sans conséquence significative sur les populations et l’environnement (niveau 1 à 3) sont qualifiés « d’incident » alors que ceux des niveaux supérieurs (4 à 7) sont qualifiés d’accidents.Si on s’en tient à cette définition, la perte des 600.000.000 € évoquée dans les communiqués de presse de l’écureuil est vu comme un événement mineur n’ayant pas été provoqué​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يوليو 2013)

الترجمة: عموما، يتم استخدام مصطلح حادث عندما هذا الحدث لا يمكن التنبؤ بها لديها تأثير يذكر
وقوع حادث عندما أثار هذا الحدث مثالا تأثير ضغط قوي، والأحداث المتصلة الانبعاثات من النفايات السامة أو تصنف النووي ليس له تأثير كبير على الناس والبيئة (المستوى 1-3) بأنه "حادث" في حين أن أولئك على مستويات أعلى (4-7) تسمى الحوادث.
إذا تمسكنا بهذا التعريف ويعتبر فقدان 600€ مليون المذكورة في النشرات إذا لم تسبب حدث كببير


----------



## sayed00 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اخوانى 

الفرق يعتمد على تعريف كل شركة او تشريع دولة للحادث

فمثلا incident فى بعض التعريفات تشمل كل ما هو حادث بما فيها ال accident and near-miss

و accident الحادث الذى نتج عنة اصابات و ال near-miss لم ينتج عنة اصابات

يمكنكم الرجوع الى معايير OHSAS18001 للتعرف بالتفصيل ما هو الحادث

تحياتى


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*الفرف بين accident and incident*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسمحو لى أن أتحدث فى هذا الموضوع وانا بين أساتذتى فى السلامة 
رؤيتى هى ان كل حدث يحدث فى العمل كاد أن يتسبب فى أذى أو تلف ولكن لم يحدث فهو incident 
أما إذا حدث منه أذى أو تلف أو إصابة فهو accident 
بمعنى آخر كل accident هو incident وليس العكس
والمثال : إذا كان أحد العاملين يقف فى مكان ثم تحرك فسقط شىء ما فى المكان الذى كان يقف فيه فهذا incident
إذا كان أحد العاملين يقف فى مكان ثم سقط شىء ما عليه فهذا accident
وطبعا أنا سأستفيد من تعليق م/ سيد على ردى لأنى تعلمت على يديه من خلال الإنترنت​


----------



## sayed00 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ياباشا احنا كلنا بنتعلم من بعض و يشرفنى الرد عليك

من تعريفك لل incident يعنى انك عرفت ال nearmiss هل هناك فرق فى التعريف

شوف خلينا نرجع كلنا الى الاوساس 18001 فى التعريف

incident : Work-related event(s) in which an injury or ill health (3.8) (regardless of severity) or fatality 

occurred, or could have occurred

ولا ننسى ان هناك ثلاث ملاحظات 

Note 1: 
An accident is an incident which has given rise to injury, ill health or fatality. 

Note 2: 
An incident where no injury, ill health, or fatality occurs may also be referred to as a “near-miss”, “near-hit”, “close call” or “dangerous occurrence”.

Note 3: 
An emergency situation (see 4.4.7) is a particular type of incident. 

بكدة يكون الفرق واضح من الاستاندرد

لو حد عندة تعليق مرحبا بالنقاش


​


نبيل عبد السميع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أسمحو لى أن أتحدث فى هذا الموضوع وانا بين أساتذتى فى السلامة
> رؤيتى هى ان كل حدث يحدث فى العمل كاد أن يتسبب فى أذى أو تلف ولكن لم يحدث فهو incident
> أما إذا حدث منه أذى أو تلف أو إصابة فهو accident
> ...


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (14 أكتوبر 2013)

Accident = any unplanned event that results in injury or ill -health of people ,or damages or loss to property ,plant,material or the environment or loss of business opportunity

Incident = All undesired circumstance and near misses which could cause accident

Or An event that give rise to an accident or had the potential to lead to an accident




​


----------



## اسامةعباس (11 نوفمبر 2013)

تحياتي لجميع الزملاء...
وتحية خاصة للمهندس/ سيد 
طبعا تمييز المهندس/ سيد للفرق بين accident و incident واضح جدا ودقيق ومبني علي أساس علمي ولو كنت جاوبت من البداية لم اقول أكثر مما قاله.


----------



## sayed00 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

اسامةعباس قال:


> تحياتي لجميع الزملاء...
> وتحية خاصة للمهندس/ سيد
> طبعا تمييز المهندس/ سيد للفرق بين accident و incident واضح جدا ودقيق ومبني علي أساس علمي ولو كنت جاوبت من البداية لم اقول أكثر مما قاله.



مشكور ياباشا ... انت استاذنا


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------

